# new betta owner, betta doesnt eat his food



## arima moua (Sep 14, 2008)

my male blue roundtail betta doesnt eat his betta flakes and pellets wat should i do before he starvs?javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

how long has he rejected the food?? make sure your getting the food he doesnt eat out of the tank.


----------



## lexicoffey (Aug 10, 2008)

Each betta I've owned usually takes 1-2 days before eating... how long have you had him? Try giving them freezedried bloodworms and brine shrimp, that's all my bettas eat! Good luck!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

keep feeding the flakes or pellets (your preference) to him. he will get hungry enough to eat, bettas are just picky. i he doesnt take them within a week. you can change your brand of food


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Blood worms and brine shrimp shouldn't be a staple. A flake or pellet food makes a much better staple food. Like others have said, it might take a while before he's hungry enough to eat. I've had more luck with pellets than with flake food. Bloodworms and brine shrimp should be used only a few times a week.


----------

